# bearded dragon vivarium size



## dplovin (Sep 23, 2013)

hello im new to the forum and currently watching a full beardie setup excluding the dragon, im unsure of the size ive done the research but seen different opinions so thought id join this forum to get a more concrete opinion. the length is 42" and depth is 10" 

help much appreciated: victory:


----------



## PDJ (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi length of viv not too bad.
I would advise 4ftx2ftx2ft for a beardie.
Basically bigger the better.


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

As above. Think long term..you could buy that viv for a beardie,but you will be buying another one very soon.beardies grow very fast and its recommended that a 4x2x2 viv is needed for an adult dragon...its not all down to space as they need surprisingly little space but,its to do with getting the correct temperature gradient to keep a healthy dragon..you will struggle to get the temps right in a smaller viv..trust me,ive been there..

Daz


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

as above, 4x2x2 is considered minimum. or the equivalent floor space such as 3x3


----------

